# Devils Lake Fishing Report - 4/28



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cool temps and windy weather have kept most anglers off the lake. Those making it
out are still reporting fairly good pike fishing along the Mauvee Coulee bridges and
Channel A. Last weekend there was a good walleye bite at the Six Mile bridge, but
cool temps this week slowed that bite down. A few anglers were also catching some
pike and walleyes pitching shad raps into 1-3 feet of water. The forecast for next
week looks like warmer temps and that should help pick up the walleye action. 
Typically the shallower western bays warm up first and provide the best early season
fishing. Good Luck & Good Fishing !!!


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

Anyone been out this week fishing for eyes, if so how did it go?
Heading there on Friday regardless, hopefully it will be a good trip.


----------

